# Pre-9/15 SE Meet and Greet!



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Boo Hiss for Al D!!!! You were missed!
> 
> You were just scared to come cause your Tigers are in a tailspin!!!
> 
> Had fun as we usually do!!


 rub it in Joel......... Sorry I had to miss this one guys, will be at the next one.Al


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

AL D. said:


> Sorry I had to miss this one guys, will be at the next one.Al


Hey Al,
If I knew you were not going to make it I would have brought fish pens for the fellas!! Isn't that something like a tradition?!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> I got stuck working a lame 9-11 detail. Not that 9-11 is lame or not something to be remembered but lets just say, It wasn't put together well.
> 
> So who attended. I know Les wasn't there for roll-call. I'm sure there was something said or done? lets hear the dirt:evil:
> 
> Or are you all recovering



Not much as far as real dirt.

We actually spent a good amount of time discussing where you were fishing, and who's turn it will be to spy on you in the coming days! 

It would have been much simpler if you had shown up.....:lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Not much as far as real dirt.
> 
> We actually spent a good amount of time discussing where you were fishing, and who's turn it will be to spy on you in the coming days!
> 
> It would have been much simpler if you had shown up.....:lol:


:shhh: Now Joel, we dont want to give away that new program we started!!

Much like the "River-Watch Program" :idea: "The Ed Watch Program"


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I think you should do what I did and upgrade your program to the "watch John program":lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Ed Michrina said:


> I think you should do what I did and upgrade your program to the "watch John program":lol:


:lol: Hmmm...if he was not normally hiding across the border...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> I think you should do what I did and upgrade your program to the "watch John program":lol:




Gone Fishing stuck around a long time........ we couldnt make plans to spy on him while he was there! We had a "secret meet n greet" the next day to discuss John!

You are both under close scrutiny!!!!


----------

